# vw camper must have



## n brown (May 2, 2012)

saw this and realised some caravans are cool 1974 Volkswagen Beetle & Camper - road test - YouTube


----------



## vwalan (May 2, 2012)

hi . you can get a better one thats more suited its a split screen pick up with about 4-6 other splits welded together to make a huge 5th wheeler . its a geen one some might have seen it its on the web somewhere.
but when are we going to start it then . i wouldnt mind helping you ,hee hee.


----------



## Firefox (May 2, 2012)

Liked it!! Great idea for those who don't like reversing!

Not sure about rear axle loading and payload on something as small as a Beetle though, it looked well down on the springs...


----------



## vwalan (May 2, 2012)

hi, in fact there is hardly any weight going on the hitch. 
with proper thought and loading you could possibly lift it on . 
unfortunately that model of beetle did from new always sit high at the front.
there is a different kind of fitting as well made in france .called a clipcar. this fits to the roof and the back end of vehicle .doesnt act like an artic but again looks great. have seen a few while over there.try a google lots on it.


----------



## sean rua (May 2, 2012)

A great bit of kit, imo!

How handy would it be in a pub carpark, I wonder?
Fine in big open spaces, I'd say.

sean rua.


----------



## n brown (May 2, 2012)

sean rua said:


> A great bit of kit, imo!
> 
> How handy would it be in a pub carpark, I wonder?
> Fine in big open spaces, I'd say.
> ...



try driving that after a couple of pints you wouldn't know if you were coming or going!


----------



## Split (May 24, 2012)

vwalan said:


> hi . you can get a better one thats more suited its a split screen pick up with about 4-6 other splits welded together to make a huge 5th wheeler . its a geen one some might have seen it its on the web somewhere.
> but when are we going to start it then . i wouldnt mind helping you ,hee hee.



Hey vwalan i think you mean this one,  You know its a photoshop job right LOL ,but sure would turn heads Ha Ha. I do have  a picture of a proper Split Artic  .will see if i can find it.


----------



## vwalan (May 24, 2012)

yes thats the one . i saw it a few months ago on 365 .
this is one of my favourites .they made them in california in the early 70,s


----------



## Byronic (May 24, 2012)

Prefer something a bit more Euro sized myself,View attachment 5834


----------



## vwalan (May 24, 2012)

hi. always fancied doing one like that just never got round to it . there was a few stretched ones around a few years ago. one had an audi 100 engine in the back .  heres a few more of my past rides . the coffee and cream one was done in the 77. used to go to vw action then and there were hardly any customized vw vans then .hard to believe now .must be millions out there.


----------



## ScoutingSquirrel (May 30, 2012)

There's a little 'baby' VW camper like that green split screen one parked outside our local 'American Cars' (1950s cruisers etc.)
It's rust red (!) and we thought it had been cut down and rebuilt ... we call it the Bug Bus!
Helen


----------



## rab13 (May 30, 2012)

i will stick to my t4 at least i dont get dizzy parking it


----------

